# International VOIP



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Everyone,

What is the cheapest / best Unlimited International VOIP phone service in portugal? Has anyone used Vonage or any other International Call Service?

Thank You,
BruceSmith


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

You can use any VoIP provider anywhere - when I move I will continue to use my UK provider. I actually use 4 of 5 different ones for different lines.

I will probably add a Portuguese phone number, which has to unfortunately be a +351 30xxx which I believe is a national number for around $5 a month including unlimited forwarding to Skype or VoIP.


----------



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

I was thinking of just using Skype... has anyone had any problems with calling via skype?


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

As long as you have the bandwidth on your internet, I can see no reason why Skype would not work. Although strictly speaking it is not VoIP as it is a closed system.


----------



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ian,

I just have to get a Phone number that I can be reached at from the US, which I believe Skype can give me... if not I will get US Vonage Account and proxy it if need be. Going to try skype... it seems pretty affordable.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Always had problem with Skype from Portugal, we use Voipcheap.com
Computer to computer free
Computer to landline free
landline to landline 5c per call to most countries 
plus I can access UK numbers and possibly elsewhere that would not be available via PT or Skype
SMS is also cheaper than normal mobile rates
can be added to mobiles


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I use a SKYPE package that costs me just under £10 permonth with free calls to most countries (landline) US do not define a difference between land and cell phones!!

No problems with Skype call now that we have installed Tooway.
The one country I do want to call is UAE but Skype is blocked and but calling landlines is still cheaper than using anything else.
Australia and US are two regular calls for us several times a month as is UAE.

Canoeman, what is your reception like on voipcheap???


----------



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

*Voip*

Make affordable (even free) calls to phones worldwide - VoipCheap works well for us - great rates.


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Always had problem with Skype from Portugal, we use Voipcheap.com
> Computer to computer free
> Computer to landline free
> landline to landline 5c per call to most countries
> ...


I use the same Voipcheap.com

I have used it for over 5 years now and never had issues. As said before:
Computer to computer free
Computer to landline free
landline to landline 5c per call to most countries or a small by the minute charge (Usually 1c a minute)
sms from desktop and cheaper mobile calls.

It also gives you a phone number for incoming calls.

I use PayPal to top up my credit, of which you can buy £10, £25 and £50 or € equivalent. Plus TAX.

It has a phone book facility which is accessed anywhere in the world with a PC and connection and a full history of call made.

We have also used it when staying in a Hotel from the room telephone number and even from a phone box via a WiFi area with a netbook.

Moggy

lane:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Moggy do you use a UK number_ As the telephone number facility is I understand not available in Portugal yet...if ever


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

You can have a national Portuguese number - +351 30xxx - not sure how common these are in Portugal


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

IanW said:


> You can have a national Portuguese number - +351 30xxx - not sure how common these are in Portugal



thanks for that Ian :clap2:. Will look further into it.


----------

